# 適值 / 剛好



## viajero_canjeado

今天 新聞 說：「因事發適值習近平與歐巴馬會晤後，」。

請問，「適值」跟「剛好」這兩個字的意思差不多嗎？對我來說，上面「適值」的用法很接近相似的一個普通架構：

例：咦，竟然你昨晚九點半就到了派對喔？我剛好十分鐘前就已經走了。

「適值」跟「剛好」大同小異吧，只是前者比較正式對不對？


----------



## Ben pan

刚好是时间副词，适值是关系副词。两者区别挺大的。


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Ben pan said:


> 刚好是时间副词，适值是关系副词。两者区别挺大的。



是這樣子喔？ 那真挺有趣的！您方便稍微解釋一下上面所表示的「兩者區別挺大的」說法嗎？不然我便依然摸不著它們中間差別到底在哪裡。。而我也對「語言學界專有名詞」不太熟悉，所以光看兩種詞類範疇，「時間副詞」與「關係副詞」，我不會有特別感受，且不會清晰領悟到兩者之本性。不過，一、兩個合適的例子應該就很會有幫助！

謝謝您的回覆～


----------



## BODYholic

viajero_canjeado said:


> 「適值」跟「剛好」大同小異吧，只是前者比較正式對不對？



The meanings are mostly identical. "適值" is extremely formal. You will very likely to see/hear it in news or prints. "剛好" is at the other end of the spectrum. There are also 恰逢/适逢 which are somewhat in between the twos in term of formality.


----------



## viajero_canjeado

BODYholic said:


> The meanings are mostly identical. "適值" is extremely formal. You will very likely to see/hear it in news or prints. "剛好" is at the other end of the spectrum. There are also 恰逢/适逢 which are somewhat in between the twos in term of formality.



嗯，我知道了！謝啦，BODYholic~


----------



## zhg

“适值” 不是“ 刚好”，“适值” 是“ 刚好碰到”，“适” 是“ 刚好”，“值” 是“ 碰到”。这里我觉得理解成，“刚好*是*”，“正好*在*” ...，也是可以的。总之不会是“ 刚好” 。因为，如果你把适值替换成刚好，句子就变成了 ”因事发刚好习近平和奥巴马会晤后“，这句话是不通顺的，因为缺少谓语动词。


----------



## stellari

zhg said:


> “适值” 不是“ 刚好”，“适值” 是“ 刚好碰到”，“适” 是“ 刚好”，“值” 是“ 碰到”。这里我觉得理解成，“刚好*是*”，“正好*在*” ...，也是可以的。总之不会是“ 刚好” 。因为，如果你把适值替换成刚好，句子就变成了 ”因事发刚好习近平和奥巴马会晤后“，这句话是不通顺的，因为缺少谓语动词。



个人认为这个答案中所说的才是两者的最大区别。


----------



## SuperXW

乍一看好像一样，仔细想想，是有上述区别的。


----------



## walawala

In mainland China, people use 恰逢 more often than 适值。 I guess Taiwanese are accustomed to 适值。 a little wired for me.


----------



## Ben pan

严格来说，适值的确是副词+动词的结构。但是似乎在英文里面，都可以译成When，所以我说它是关系副词，应该改为相当于英文里的关系副词。如果不译成When, 而要严格对应适和值，或者至少表明它是一个动词，什么译法最好？
It happens/occurs that.....at the same time?  集思广益！


----------



## mskimiloveth

Taiwanese use 适值 more often I think.In China Mainland,people don't use it.And 适值 is a bit more formal.People won't use it in the daily life


----------



## viajero_canjeado

感謝大家詳細解開此迷惑。


----------



## depaul93

to make it simple, you can suppose "适值" is more formal & literary than "刚好"


----------

